# Island



## Lonny (27. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,


Wir haben vor im Komenden Jahr in Island Urlaub zu machen :l  
Deshalb wollte ich die diejenigen einmal Fragen die sich in diesen Land auskennen welche Region am besten ist und zu welcher Zeit man den Urlaub Plannen Sollte  
Wie sind die bestimmungen in den Land ? Fischrechtlich sowie Bootsrechtlich ?

Achso kennt ihr Sprzielle Reise Anbieter die Island im Programm Haben ?





Schöne Grüße: Daniel


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Island*

moin moin lonny...
also der einzige reiseveranstalter der zur zeit nach island fährt, bzw ne anlage dort hat ist vögelers angelreisen...
den findest du unter www.angelreisen.de 
fahre bzw fliege selber nächstes jahr am 12.06. zum 2. island festival von daiwa cormoran... :vik: 
infos findest du zb auf der internetseite von rainer korn oder bei vögelers unter BERICHTE.
falls du noch nen termin bekommen solltest für 2007 wünsche ich dir sehr viel spass, digge fische und eine gute kondition...
zur zeit liegt der fang pro woche und boot (4 Personen)in den sommermonaten bei 2 Tonnen fisch (+- natürlich).
aber es gibt nirgentwo die möglichkeit sich sooo mit fisch zu besacken und durchgehend zu drillen  :q |supergri :k :l 

grüße

mirco


----------



## Lonny (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Island*

Guten Morgen,


Besten Dank Boot Angler 
Da werde ich mich gleich einmal schlau machen 




Schöne Grüße: Daniel


----------



## Sorreisa03 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Island*

Hallo
War dieses Jahr im August in Island - Sudavik.
Anreise sehr beschwerlich - überlanger Transfer.
Zuerst wurden wir in ein eher bescheidenes Heim einquartiert, haben uns dagegen gewehrt und wurden dann in ein recht ordentliches Haus gebracht (Haus welches im Vögler Prospekt abgebildet). Boote sehr gut, Betreuung okay aber nicht mehr.
Angleltipps fehlanzeige, taugliche Karten fehlanzeige.
Dorsche gab es massenhaft, eher mittlere Größen bis 4 kg - Ausnahmen bis 12 kg. Es waren ca. 25 Angler anwesend wobei eine Gruppe erfolgreich Steinbeißer gefangen hat, und durch deren Hilfe konnte wir auch 15 Stück erwischen, sonst hat niemand Steinbeißer erwischt. Natur sehr schön und sehr interessant, die Menschen habe ich in Norwegen immer freundlicher und hilfsbereiter erlebt. Ca. 80% der Fische hatten starken Wurmbefall. Auf die Frage Heilbutt bekam ich von einheimischen Fischern folgende Antwort: Da kannst Du gleich nach Gold suchen - kommt hier sehr selten vor.
Wir hatten eine schöne Angelwoche,weil wir uns an den Misständen vor Ort bzw.den übergroßen Versprechungen nicht aufgegeilt haben aber ein zweites Mal muss es nicht unbedingt sein.
Ich will Dir Dein Vorhaben nicht vermiesen aber es ist bei weitem nicht alles Gold, was da versprochen wird. Man kann zwar tonnenweise Dorsche fangen aber das macht nach einiger Zeit ob am leichten oder schweren Gerät keinen richtigen Spaß mehr. Soviel zu Deiner Frage.


----------



## Reisender (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Island*

www.angelreisen.de 

Schau dir mal die Berichte an, da fallen dir die Socken von der Leine !!! #h 

Da hat einer in zwei Tagen 1,5 Tonnen Fisch mit der Rute gefangen, das ist ein all jährliches Fest zwischen zweier Dörfer.|uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh:


----------



## Lonny (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Island*

Hallo,

@ Sorreisa03 da hattet ihr ja einige Startschwierigkeiten die nicht schön sind !
Die Berichte sind ja echt der Hammer :- )
Der Starke Wurmbefall ist natürlich auch nicht schön das hatten wir im Letzten Jahr auch bei einigen Großen Köhlern in Norge erlebt ! Aber ein Befall von 80 Prozent ist schon Heftig !
Du sagtet das die Betreuung vor Ort zwar Ok war aber nicht mehr was fehlte deiner Meinung ? Habt ihr vor ort Kisten zum Transport des Fisches für den Heimweg bekommen ?



Schöne Grüße: Daniel


----------



## Karauschenjäger (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Island lohnt sich immer noch....*

Hallo, mein erster Beitrag:
Solche Aussagen wie von Sorreisa03 erinnern mich immer wieder an einige Hotelbewertungen im *holidaycheck*. Da wird auch die allgemeine Unzufriedenheit online ausgebreitet.

Wir waren mit 5 Leuten zwei Wochen später vom gleichen Reiseveranstalter in Sudavik im Nordwesten Islands, haben in den West-Fjords geangelt und waren mit allem, Ferienhaus, Boot, Angelmöglichkeiten, den Fischen und auch mit der begleitenden Reiseleitung vor Ort sehr zufrieden. So zufrieden, dass wir in diesem Jahr Ende August Anfang September schon wieder da sein werden - wir freuen uns schon drauf!

Dann noch: 80 % Wurmbefall (er meint vermutlich Nematoden), völlig unverständlich - wo hat er denn geangelt? Beim Filetieren im großen Filetiercontainer haben wir an einigen sehr großen Dorschen Nematoden festgestellt; die Dorsche bekam dann auch die Fischfabrik, die direkt am Kai liegt, genau wie anderer Fisch, den wir nicht filetieren wollten. Dieser Fisch ist dann auch in der Fabrik ordnungsgemäß verwertet worden. Ansonsten sind die Mehrzahl der Dorsche fast nematodenfrei gewesen. Sonst würden wir bestimmt nicht mehr NEU gebucht haben....

In einem anderen dt. Anglerforum ist ein ausführlicher Bericht über Sudavik auf Island mit sehr vielen Fotos - wen´s interessiert.

Schöne Grüße
Gerd
.............................................................................................
Der Tag, an dem Du aufhörst zu lernen, ist der Tag, an dem Du stirbst.
(Mike Ness - Frontman der Band Social Distortion)



​


----------



## Reisender (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Island*

@Karauschenjäger


Wie waren so die Preise ??? Flug, Unterkünfte usw....??? 

Hast du mal ein paar Zahlen.........ich Intressiere mich nämlich auch für das Eiland !!!#h#h


----------



## Karauschenjäger (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Island*

Hallo, zu Sudvik in den West-Fjords - hier sind noch einige Bilder (ich konnte nur 2 hochladen)
Zum Boot: 7,50 m lang, 2,60 m breit, 130 PS-Innen-Turbodiesel mit bis 33 Knoten ( Ltr. Diesel kostet umgerechnet 1,20 EURO); mit relativ großer Vorderkajüte, mit Echolot, GPS, Funkgerät - kann für die 8 Tage zusätzlich Vollkasko-versichert werden (120.-EURO) - dann fährt man sorgenfreier.

Schöne Grüße
Gerd

(Die geplanten Anhänge sind ein bißchen zu groß - es klappt nicht mit dem Hochladen - sorry!)​


----------



## Nordkap-Fisher (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Island*

Moin,

ich habe mich seit letztem Jahr sehr ausführlich über die Angelei auf Island informiert und auch sämtlich Berichte gelesen. Das Ergebnis ist, dass wir im Mai d.J. einen Versuch starten werden.

Nach solch unterschiedlichen Erfahrungsberichten hier oder auch an anderer Stelle, will ich mir lieber mein eigenes Urteil bilden können.

Was den Transfer angeht, wird dies in diesem Jahr mit einem Inlandsflug gelöst, ein 8 Stunden-Törn bleibt uns also erspart.

Da wir bisher in Nordnorge immer sehr erfolgreich auf Steinbeißer gefischt haben, bin ich mir sicher, dass wir auch auf Island erfolgreich sein werden, man muß nur eben die Angelei genau darauf abstellen.

Tja der Heilbutt....der ist mir auch auf dem Lyngefjord noch nicht in's Boot gesprungen...  

Insgesamt freue ich mich, mal wieder ein neues Revier kennenzulernen und neue Eindrücke zu bekommen. Wenn die Fischerei nur annähernd so läuft wie weitestgehend berichtet, kann es eigentlich nur ein Erfolg werden. Und wenn nicht...auch nicht so schlimm, wir hatte nauch schon genug "magere" Tage in Norwegen.

Beste Grüße

Nordkap-Fisher


----------



## Karauschenjäger (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Island*



Reisender schrieb:


> @Karauschenjäger
> Wie waren so die Preise ??? Flug, Unterkünfte usw....???
> Hast du mal ein paar Zahlen.........ich Intressiere mich nämlich auch für das Eiland !!!#h#h



Hy, schön dass Du Dich für Island interessierst - im letzten Jahr bezahlten wir Pro Mann 960.- EURO für Flugreise, Transfer mit dem Bus, Unterkunft, Boot, das gesamte Know-how vor Ort  (Reiseleitung, Fischfabrik, Filetiercontainer, Abfallbeseitigung).
Verpflegung kommt extra, 1 km weiter ist ein Lebensmittelladen,
Sprit (Diesel) ebenfalls - das war´s schon!
Schicke mir bitte ´ne PN oder kontaktiere mich 0441-591202 - dann kann ich Dir näheres sagen!

Beste Grüße
Gerd
..........................................................#6


----------



## Reisender (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Island*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Hy, schön dass Du Dich für Island interessierst - im letzten Jahr bezahlten wir Pro Mann 960.- EURO für Flugreise, Transfer mit dem Bus, Unterkunft, Boot, das gesamte Know-how vor Ort  (Reiseleitung, Fischfabrik, Filetiercontainer, Abfallbeseitigung).
> Verpflegung kommt extra, 1 km weiter ist ein Lebensmittelladen,
> Sprit (Diesel) ebenfalls - das war´s schon!
> Schicke mir bitte ´ne PN oder kontaktiere mich 0441-591202 - dann kann ich Dir näheres sagen!
> ...



Habe mir deine Nummer mal notiert !!! 
Dieses Jahr kann ich leider keine Tour Planen, denn es stehe zu viel Berufliche und Private sahen an.......Aber ich werde dich mal Anrufen die Tage....#h#h

Danke für deine Auskünfte !!#h


----------



## Phill 748 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Island*

Kann mich Karauschenjäger nur anschliessen bei uns war letztes Jahr im Mai in Talknafjödur alles bestens und darum gehts auch heuer wieder im Mai dorthin.

Hallo Nordkap-Fisher
Wir sind ab 2. Mai in für 2 Wochen Talknafjödur,
wann und wo seid Ihr?

Phill


----------



## Nordkap-Fisher (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Island*

Hallo Phill,

wir sind erst ab 22.05. vor Ort. Der Ort heißt Sudureydi. Klingt alles ganz nett, nah am Wasser, Restaurant mit vollem Schankrecht, Schwimmbad....damit wir uns von den ständigen Drills erholen können... hoffentlich :q


----------



## Karauschenjäger (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Island ist teurer geworden!*

Hy Phill,
wir hatten im letzten Jahr überwiegend Dorsche gefangen, übrigens in allen möglich Farben (so etwas hatte ich Norway noch nicht gesehen!), dann noch Seelachse, Schellis, Wittlinge und Pollaks, leider keinen einzigen Steinbeißer und auch keinen Heilbutt. Das wollen wir in diesem Jahr aber ändern, die Angelmethode darauf ausrichten und diesmal auch viel weiter ´rausfahren - die Boote sind einfach gut!

Die Reise ist pro Mann fast 200 Euro teurer geworden, weil die lästige 8-Std.-Bustour wegfällt und wir ab Keflavik einen Inlands-Anschluss-Flug hin und zurück haben, zurück vermutlich mit zweimaliger Hotel-Übernachtung in Rekjavik. Wir werden uns einen Tag zusätzlich in Rekjavik vergnügen, weil an diesem zusätzlichen Tag kein turnusmäßiger Linienflug nach Ff.-Hahn geht!#c

Die Frage ist nur, was mit dem gefrosteten Fisch geschieht und vor allem, wie lange der gefrostet bleibt?!;+ Das müssen wir wohl noch klären.......

Beste Grüße
Gerd
.................................................................................................


----------



## Lonny (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Island*

Hallo,

Das mit den Flug ist doch ne Tolle Sache 
Ich glaube mein vater hat auch schon  gebucht  Aber das werde ich erst zu meinen 24 Geburstag  im Februar erfahren 



MFG: Daniel


----------



## Karauschenjäger (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Island ist teurer geworden!*

....na, Lonny, dann viel Spaß - eine 50 lbs.-Garnitur könntest Du schon mitnehmen, der Rest sollte leichter sein, weil´s einfach mehr Spaß bringt.
Da alle Fänge jeden Tag (in der Fischfabrik) gewogen werden müssen (EU-Fangqote - die Ergebnisse der Angler werden landesweit zu den Fängen der Berufsfischer dazu gerechnet!), wussten wir, das wir z.B. am ersten Tag insgesamt 155 kg Fisch geangelt und sehr viele kleinere auch wieder zurückgesetzt hatten. Wir haben ungefähr 650 kg Fisch in den Tagen wiegen lassen, die wir filetiert oder in der Fischfabrik ließen, aber bestimmt 1to Fisch insgesamt gefangen, wenn man die dazurechnet, die wieder zurück ins Wasser kamen. 
In Island gibt es kein Problem mit C & R  und übrigens auch keine Mindestmaße!
Genau 20 kg Filet kann jeder mitnehmen, und 20 kg Freigepäck!

Beste Grüße
Gerd
..............................................................................................#h


----------



## Nordkap-Fisher (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Island ist teurer geworden!*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur, was mit dem gefrosteten Fisch geschieht und vor allem, wie lange der gefrostet bleibt?!;+ Das müssen wir wohl noch klären.......
> 
> .................................................................................................


 
Also nach meinem Kenntnisstand, wird der Fisch bei Abreise in einen Kühlcontainer (kühlt nicht sondern friert, heißt halt einfach Kühlcontainer |rolleyes ) geladen und dann per LKW bis zum Flughafen transportiert. Die Kühlkette wird also nicht unterbrochen und wir sehen unseren Fisch erst am Flughafen wieder.

Gruß

Nordkap-Fisher


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Island*

Warum reagieren einige Kollegen immer so empfindlich auf Kritik? Die Kritik gehört hier genauso rein, wie das Lob. Ich finde, das man Kritik nicht verallgemeinern kann - Lob aber genauso wenig. Die Diskussion sollte noch viel mehr in Gang kommen. Oft hat man den Eindruck, dass hier ganz andere Gesichtspunkte, als die wahrheitsgemäße Berichterstattung eine Rolle spielen.
 Mich interessiert Island ebenfalls. Allerdings ist die Lösung - Je weiter nach Norden desto mehr Fisch - auch weitgehend nicht zielführend. Interessant wären gerade Berichte zu verschiedenen Fischarten. 20 Kilo Filet habe ich an einem guten Tag hier vor der Haustür - ohne Nematoden und am Abend bin ich wieder im eigenen Bett.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Island*

kann dir bald mehr erzählen, denn es sind nur noch 

152 TAGE und der REST von heute...|muahah: :vik: |smash: #g #v |stolz: :l :k #6 
und dann bin ich auf DER insel 

grüße

mirco


----------



## Sorreisa03 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Island*

Hallo Lonny
Hab schon länger nicht mehr reingeschaut, drum erst jetzt meine Antwort auf Deine Frage.
Zur Betreuung: Da war ein nettes Mädel aus Berlin, die hat uns exakt eingewiesen in Haus und Boot, hatte allerdings vom Revier und der Angelei keine Ahnung, was sie uns bei der Ankunft sofort mitteilte. Das kenne ich in Norwegen anders. Das Kartenmaterial vom Veranstalter war nicht ausreichend und vor Ort war keine Karte zu bekommen. Einmal Stromausfall im ganzen Ort, danach lief unsere Geftriertruhe nicht mehr richtig, hat keinen gestört. An einem Tag fing ein Boot einer österreichischen Gruppe 2 Kisten Fisch jedoch war kein Zuständiger der Fischfabrik vor Ort. So mussten die Angler wieder zurück auf's Meer und eine Kiste Fisch in's Meer zurückwerfen. Das waren nur einige unserer nicht so schönen Erlebnisse in Island. Wie gesagt, check den Trip aus.
PS.: Kisten kannst Du vor Ort bekommen.
Perti Heil


----------



## Sorreisa03 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Island*

Nur kurz zu Beitrag Karauschenjäger:
Lonny wollte eine ehrliche Einschätzung meinerseits und die hat er bekommen. Holidaycheck und was sonst noch? Frag mal die anderen 20 Anger, die zur gleichen Zeit im Camp waren - wir haben containerweise Fische weggeworfen - eklige Würmer manchmal 5 cm lang - so einen Fisch wollen wir nicht essen.


----------



## Lonny (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Island*

Hallo,


Besten dank das du mal wieder Vorbei geschaut hast 
Also Fisch gibts da wohl im Überfluss 
Wegen den kisten das ist ja Super das man die da bekommt da habe ich ja schon eine Sorge weniger 
Ein Stromausfall ist nicht schön aber kann immer mal wieder Vorkommen !

ich bin ja schon gespannt ob ich die Reise als Geschänk zum Geburstag bekomme :vik: 




Daniel


----------



## Dorschgedrehter (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Island*

hallo
Ich habe nun schon öfters gelesen das bei der einreise nach island die angelausrüstung desinfiziert sein muß.Wie habt ihr das gemacht?
Gruß Dorschgedrehter


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Island*

eigentlich gar nicht, denn die regelung mit der desinfektion gilt lediglich für das angeln im süßwasser, wie zb auf lachs oder forellen...
ausserdem reciht es dann auch nicht wenn DU dein tackle desinfizierst, sondern du mußt es machen lassen und ne bestätigung dabeihaben das es FACHMÄNNISCH gemacht wurde.
oder du nimmst NEUES, noch in der original verpackung eingepacktes gerät mit.
da wird es aber fast günstiger wenn du dir vor ort gerät ausleihst.
was noch dazu kommt ist das in island "gästekarten" für´s süßwasser fast unbezahlbar sind, deshalb fliege ich auch nur zum meeresangeln dort hin.
für das meeresangeln brauchst du das tackle nicht desinfizieren zu lassen...

grüße

mirco


----------



## Sorreisa03 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Island*

Zu Dolfin:
Hallo Dolfin
Bin absolut Deiner Meinung!
Grüße


----------



## fishermanfl (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Island*

Moin Moin,

schau doch mal hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=79786


wir waren zusammen mit sorreisa03 im August 2006 vor Ort und wirklich zufrieden! Naja, ein paar Kleinigkeiten kann man schon verbessern, das mit dem langen Bustransport ist ja schon gelöst.  Dafür, dass das da in Island erst so richtig losgeht war es schon genial!
Etwas zu der 50lbs Ausrüstung: Ich würde sie beim nächsten mal zuhaus lassen. Mit dem Fischer haben auch wir gesprochen und wenns doch mal rappelt, bekommt man ihn auch mit der 30iger ins Boot.
Wenn du noch Fragen hast schick einfach ne PN!

fishermanfl


----------

